# Breeding P's in a 100 Gallon



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have had lots of success breeding my red bellies in my 125 (6 feet long) and I am wondering if they would breed in a 100 gallon? Would they miss the extra foot? Thinking about re locating them to a 100 and putting caribe in the 125 to provide more space for them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

peope have bred in as little tanks as 65g
try it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> peope have bred in as little tanks as 65g
> try it


 True.. I know of a breeder and personally seen a pair housed inside a 55 gal!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they'd be perfectly fine in a 100


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

100 gal is sufficient as long as the tank has adequate turning space (width) and proper height when the P's blow the gravel in the vertical position (height).


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

100g can breed you RB and spilos. Maybe Caribe? The one i have seen that bred Caribe was in a 280g


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

off topic but anyone ever breed caribe with natts?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cool!! Plenty of width (same as long 125) hope I can pull it off. I kept records of my red bellies spawning and even filmed it with my cam corder. If I am lucky enough to breed caribes I will be so stoked!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum_*


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

ive done it in a 60 :rasp:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

caribes? said:


> ive done it in a 60 :rasp:


thats kinky caribes?







your lucky the glass didn't break and cut off your family jewels :rasp:


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

Hello My Piranhas are bredding in a aprrox. 50 gal tank.
There are 4 (2 male and 2 female) and both pairs are breeding.

They are breeding But ask me if I can keep the babies alive? :sad:


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Smallest tank so far I've seen is a 40 hex. I'm trying a 20 hex due to space right now. The pair in the 20 is showing color and going thru the motion, but no eggs yet.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

100 is more then enough room


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

:laugh: 100's plenty.mine are breeding in a 50 long...2 pairs,large fish...mine are terns though.i dont know if the breeds are the same(as far as habits).kinda new at this.


----------

